# Fishing in germany



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Off to the mosel in June and I wondered if anyone knew off hand what the regs were re licences and fishing in germany.

I might take the travelling rod and have a dabble if it was OK

Thanks for reading

Phill


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Phill, 

in general you need for fishing in Germany two certificates, the so called "Fischereischein" and the "Gewässerschein"......"-schein" means license. 

The "Fischereischein" is a license you get after having passed an official examination as fisherman. It proves that you can do the basic work of a fisherman, mainly for animal protection reasons. 

The "Gewässerschein" is the permission of the owner of the local lake, area, or portion of river, by which he gives the fishing permission to you. 
You get the "Gewässerschein" at the local community or ask at the local tourist office (about 10- 20 Euros). However, you will get the "Gewässerschein" only, if you own a "Fischereischein". 

Exemption for Mosel: 
Mosel area belongs to the county "Rheinland-Pfalz". As far as i know in Rheinland-Pfalz they have the special regulation that people of foreign countries can receive a "Gewässerschein" without showing a "Fischereischein", cause tourists of foreign countries are exempted from the regulations. This would make it easy. 
I am not quite sure, if this is correct, but i think so. 

In any case ask the local community about the regulations. 

Have fun. 

Bernd


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Bernd
Thank you for the information.

I was at a stellplatz a couple of years ago and while i was justy looking at the river i saw a huse shoal of bream swinmming up the river and i washed i had my fishing rod with me then.

It seems very good in germany that you have to take ean exam. We do not have any such requirment in the UK. You only have to buy a licence to fish in the water and then get a permit to use the land you are on but no exam is required.

Thanks again for the information


see you in June :lol: 

Phill


----------

